# Should have left my rod in the truck



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Tried to fish yesterday afternoon 5/1. Took the family over to Navarre beach and decided to bring my fishing rod, huge mistake. My wife was busy with the 5 month old, which left me with our 19 mo. old for most of the day. After walking the beach looking for sand fleas I finally found one big enough to fit on my hook. It was still really small but whatever. Anyway, everything took ten times longer because of my 19 mo. old but it didn't matter anyway. The largest weight I had was a 4oz. so I put that on but knew it probably wasn't going to hold. First cast and my rig get immediately taken down the beach and covered in june grass. After reeling back in and picking all the June grass off my line I try to throw back out since my hard-won sand flea was still on. Anyway, I go to sling the line out and the bail on my reel snaps shut, cutting my line, and my rig goes flying into the deep blue. Jammed my rod into the rod holder and just played with my girl. Is it even possible to fish in the surf with the wind blowing out of the south like it has been for the past week or so? What do you do? Put a boat anchor on your line? Oh, well maybe next time. I really want to land my first pomp! Anyone know about the sand flea life cycle? I walked up and down the beach and all I could find were little baby ones.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I spent the weekend out there . Took some fishing equipment but saw all the grass and didn't bother. There were several guys out there yesterday fishing. One caught a big red.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Do these work in these conditions? I don't surf fish and the few times I tried, I never had the right weights... I seen these but wouldn't "pop" on the price.

Brent


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

hogdogs said:


> Do these work in these conditions? I don't surf fish and the few times I tried, I never had the right weights... I seen these but wouldn't "pop" on the price.
> 
> Brent


Yea, I prefer the one pictured on the right. Mine are 2oz and will hold in chest high surf... Cost about $3 ea from what I've found, but are worth it IMO


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I have heard them called spider weights and I like them over a pyramid for holding bottom


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like a good idea. I would really be cussing if my reel had snapped the line with a $3 weight on the end. Might give it a shot though. I just wish the south wind would hurry up and die down before the pomp run is over. Anyone know when that typically is?


----------

